# Ewe may be aborting? I have questions. Please help. Thank you!



## dkosh (Feb 28, 2011)

I went out this morning to find blood spots all around the sheep pen. I found my 4 yo Dorset/Hampshire cross that seems to be bleeding from the vagina. We got her inside the barn and she doesn't appear to be in labor or in any discomfort. She is due March 31st which makes her 116 days. We have had aborted lambs in the past but we usually find the fetus. I also have chickens that roam in and around with the sheep. 
Would chickens eat an aborted fetus and leave no carcass?
If she doesn't stop bleeding should we check her or would that be asking for more trouble? 
What would we look for if we do?
If she is still pregnant, would the lamb be viable?
Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 28, 2011)

How much blood is there? Is it bright red or dark?  I doubt the chickens would eat a 116 day fetus, I would think you'd see something. You also should see signs on the ewe that she already lambed.  :/   I don't know what else to tell you other than keep an eye on her.  :/


----------



## dkosh (Feb 28, 2011)

The blood is bright red and there are several spots in the snow around the pen. Chickens do eat everything, so my husband is convinced they would eat a fetus. I'm with you, I think there would be some kind of evidence.


----------

